# Lowrance Elite 5



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Anybody using this model. How do you like it? How is the GPS? Thanks. Ryan


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I have an Elite 5 HDI and love it. GPS is great. No complaints here at all.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Is the down imaging pretty easy to use. Looking at one for my dad for Christmas. Gander Mountain has them on sale for 299. Doesn't have chirp sonar. Just fish finder/ chart plotter


----------



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an Elite 5 HDI and and like mine as well. I use down imaging almost exclusively on Mosquito & Pymatuning and love the way it shows stumps, trees, creek channels. GPS wise - I can I can find stumps Ive marked on GPS no trouble. For a low end unit compared to some of the others, can't beat it. 

Lowrance just came out with new software updates for these, make sure you have most current software. I need to update with the latest one myself.


----------



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry - forgot to answer question - yes I bought the Elite because of how simple it is to use / setup.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They are very user friendly and easy to understand and navigate the menu from day one. He won't have to spend forever reading a manual on how to set up and use it. There are YouTube videos on them that may help you decide if it's what you want also.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. It looks this one is going to be discontinued for a newer version. Gander has it on sale for 219 in store after rebate.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Look for the ones with the Navionics + chip bundle. Great addition to have with the units and for mosquito and pymatuning the maps are much better than the stock Lowrance insight maps


----------

